# Please Post All German Wheel Manufacturers That You Know Of



## Front9 (Jul 10, 2003)

Let's make a list of all the wheel company's from our car's homeland:
GO!


----------



## ceboyd (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: Please Post All German Wheel Manufacturers That You Know Of (Front9)*

lol.. O.k. I'll start:
BBS (but they are made elsewhere too)
Alutec (very nice quality german wheels)
..and there is more that I simply can't think of at the moment...


----------



## Front9 (Jul 10, 2003)

Borbet


----------



## sula89 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (Front9)*

Lorenser and Breyton?
Too bad, they don't make wheels for Vws


_Modified by sula89 at 1:38 AM 5-23-2004_


----------



## Sheep (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (sula89)*

RH, Artec, Schmidt and tons more.
Take a look here: http://www.c3cars.com/parts.cfm?M=1


_Modified by Sheep at 5:13 PM 5-24-2004_


----------

